# *** 034Motorsport - Transverse 1.8T Intake Manifold Teaser! ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*034Motorsport's modular intake manifold for the transverse 1.8T is coming soon!* :thumbup: 

 
​ 
This manifold features a modular design, with a rotatable plenum that allows for driver side or passenger side throttle body locations. We will also be releasing a plenum specific to the longitudinal 1.8T at a later date. :thumbup: 

*Runner Balance:* 



Runner 1 - 290.424839 CFM 

Runner 2 - 289.215817 CFM 

Runner 3 - 288.897168 CFM 

Runner 4 - 289.169699 CFM 

 

​


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

A little IE competition :laugh: Here we go... Price?


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

NICE - let's see some specs!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Budsdubbin said:


> A little IE competition :laugh: Here we go... Price?


 Should retail for under $700. 



All_Euro said:


> NICE - let's see some specs!


 What would you like to know?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

figures I already ordered one......:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

What HP market are you guys aiming for?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

probably sem range 300-500 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Should retail for under $700.
> 
> 
> What would you like to know?


 Mostly how quickly the torque comes on compared to a stock mani but the power curve in general would be nice as well. 

It looks like you've left plenty of material for TB options - do we just specify which TB at order & add an adapter or will you machine & tap the manifold to suit? 

Great to see continuing development for the 1.8T :thumbup:


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

beautiful.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Now THIS is what I'm talkin about. 

Priced right!

Good job guys. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

These puppies are gonna sell like hot cakes :laugh:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Passat/A4 love ?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't believe I'm saying this.... but, I seriously think I'm gonna sell my Xcessive manifold and get this one lolz...


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

This is going to really help the 1.8t manifold market. It will force SEM and IE to become more competitively priced. Wish I didnt already have an SEM...


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

This just shows how over priced IE is 

Also this mani better suits the 300-500hp a lot more:thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

thank you for not raping the enthusiast market for $900 like IE :thumbup:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

IE isnt overpriced.. they were priced competitively with SEM. 034 stepped in to capture the market and force competitors to lower their price to be more competitive. Free market at its finest


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

somebody should test this b2b IE's mani b2b SEM


----------



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

seth_3515 said:


> IE isnt overpriced.. they were priced competitively with SEM. 034 stepped in to capture the market and force competitors to lower their price to be more competitive. Free market at its finest


 This


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> This just shows how over priced IE is
> 
> Also this mani better suits the 300-500hp a lot more:thumbup:


 And there's a lot more people making 3-500hp than there are people making 5-700 lolz



formerly silveratljetta said:


> thank you for not raping the enthusiast market for $900 like IE :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

seth_3515 said:


> IE isnt overpriced.. they were priced competitively with SEM. 034 stepped in to capture the market and force competitors to lower their price to be more competitive. Free market at its finest


 And in steps the IE nutswinger. :facepalm:


----------



## MissUnderstood (Nov 9, 2011)

jstnGTI said:


> beautiful.


 Really? The huge square name plate or whatever that is is ugly!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

seth_3515 said:


> IE isnt overpriced.. they were priced competitively with SEM. 034 stepped in to capture the market and force competitors to lower their price to be more competitive. Free market at its finest


 Dude I love IE products as much as the next guy but seriously 900 for a cast intake mani is wayyyyy too much. 034 is proving that by selling an almost identical product for $200 less


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the IE isn't over priced, this just isn't suited for the same crowd so there for it won't be a comparison. the IE had more options for the bigger guys which most SAY they want 500 whp but never achieve it because it cost money and takes more than just a big ass turbo and some software.with that, what is 200 more when your spending 700 already

this is a pretty close design, which makes curious...but meh.I'm just a dude. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Why would IE sell a product for far less when the only competitor (with far less products and customers) is selling for the same price? It doesnt make good business sense. You cant expect IE to sell it for less when they dont have to.. Hence, I said I am glad to see 034 to step in and force a change because of a free market. Some of you cant seem to grasp the concept of economics or refuse to acknowledge the reason for both companies product release timing.. 

-SEM corners manifold market 
-IE comes out with a manifold at a slightly higher price than SEM (cant blame them, they have a larger product base as well as customer base and loyalty) 
-034 sweeps in a few weeks later (you know this had to be in development for far longer) and offers at a far lower price. ( people trying to save up and get the IE can now already afford 034) 

its basic economics and I dont blame either company for their business decisions. Im greatful 034 came in to bring the prices down where they should be for a cast manifold (as already mentioned)


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

If your theory was correct 034 wouldn't offer it drastically cheaper only $100 cheaper would suffice your theory. 034 and IE both sell identical fuel rails as well and the prices are drastically different aslo. 

I love what ie has done for the community but their products are over priced, it is what it is.


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

seth_3515 said:


> Why would IE sell a product for far less when the only competitor (with far less products and customers) is selling for the same price? It doesnt make good business sense. You cant expect IE to sell it for less when they dont have to.. Hence, I said I am glad to see 034 to step in and force a change because of a free market. Some of you cant seem to grasp the concept of economics or refuse to acknowledge the reason for both companies product release timing..
> 
> -SEM corners manifold market
> -IE comes out with a manifold at a slightly higher price than SEM (cant blame them, they have a larger product base as well as customer base and loyalty)
> ...


 What does the amount of product's have to do with anything? So what you're saying is if you have a large amount of customers and follower's it's ok to price products high? do you know anything about sales? Or how to promote a new product that has no data behind it? I'd really like to see how these new manifolds perform. Also where should the price's be for a cast manifold? the casting process is'nt as cheap as you think lot's come's into play. 

Also a properly designed manifold will work with high powered and low powered car's, I've seen it with my own eye's when a stock evo picked up 40hp with just an intake manifold and a built evo's were picking up 80+ hp now that's power you can feel.


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice one guys! 

Any dyno data ready yet? The runners like longer than the IE one so hopefully that translates in to more low down torque for us 300hp people? 

Cheers


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

MissUnderstood said:


> Really? The huge square name plate or whatever that is is ugly!


 
eh, I could live with that. plus, powdercoating and customization can incorporate that little square. could possibly do something unique. 

also, I think the design is nice. the flow of air looks extremely consistent throughout all four runners.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

It says in the tech specs that there will be mounting bosses for water injection/nitrous. Where will these be located? I looked at the released pics and could not spot them. Very excited to see what 034 had come up with! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

V DUB'N said:


> What does the amount of product's have to do with anything? So what you're saying is if you have a large amount of customers and follower's it's ok to price products high? do you know anything about sales? Or how to promote a new product that has no data behind it? I'd really like to see how these new manifolds perform. Also where should the price's be for a cast manifold? the casting process is'nt as cheap as you think lot's come's into play.
> 
> Also a properly designed manifold will work with high powered and low powered car's, I've seen it with my own eye's when a stock evo picked up 40hp with just an intake manifold and a built evo's were picking up 80+ hp now that's power you can feel.


 It would be wise to price it slightly higher than the competition when you have a larger customer and product offering. From a strictly business stand point though. You can pick the SEM up for $825. 034 went slightly over a hundred dollars under this price. 034 has come out with cheaper parts (fuel rails, coil pack adapters, etc) but this is much cheaper and a well sought after product and I am interested to see what happens to the price of the other manifolds. Thanks 034!


----------



## MissUnderstood (Nov 9, 2011)

Where is everyone seeing IE's manifold for 900? On theirs website it says 855.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

lol, so now its raining passenger side intake manifold options on the transverse scene:laugh: 
back when I buildt my gti, I had to track down a 007 moster IM from the depth of the amazon:banghead:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

MissUnderstood said:


> Where is everyone seeing IE's manifold for 900? On theirs website it says 855.


 That's the pre order price that will end in a week or so from what I was told by IE. So the manifold is 900+80 for tbody adapter if your not gonna run 80mm. Then you also have to buy a vac manifold because the manifold has no vac ports. That will be somewhere around the price of the tbody adapters....I was told probably under $100. So you will be in the ball park of $1200 for the mani....


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

:thumbup: good to see some more affordable options out there and that companies havent abandoned our platform yet. 

if these launched at the same time as the IE manifold, i would have had a hard time making a decision. i purchased the IE one and im fine with that even after seeing this price.


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Yo, can everybody stop whining for a hot second? Let the pricing wars play out. Let people run them and see if their runner flow rates amounts to actual, real world performance. 

If you don't want to spend a grand on an intake manifold, don't buy IE's intake manifold. They aren't stupid - they are in it to make money and they have a good history of products to accurately gauge what people are willing to pay to get the levels of performance they want. The only thing you have to do if you're unhappy with that price is NOT buy their product and they will adjust their pricing accordingly. If they ****ed up their initial pricing, it will get corrected or they will stop making the product. Simple as that. 

Competition is good... but you don't have to bash IE, or anyone, the very second a competitor of theirs comes out with a similar product at a cheaper price. Just give it a little time.  

Personally, I'm curious to see where the vacuum ports and nitrous/WMI injection ports will be located.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Whoa! This is awesome... 
Everyone is stacking it :laugh: 

FYI - I'm not sure where the HP information range on the SEM is 300-500 hp came from...? 
Independent testing has shown significant power well over that even using a 75mm tb. 

AWD 1.8T Golf 









Aarons car made 759 awhp @ 38 psi


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Want want want


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Who's capable of testing the IE, O34 and SEM Manifold at the same time - 30R/Big Port setup?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

screwball said:


> Who's capable of testing the IE, O34 and SEM Manifold at the same time - 30R/Big Port setup?


 IE could do it on their engine dyno but they won't lol


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

small port option or only large port?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Atomic Ed said:


> small port option or only large port?


 I'm sure only BP....But a stock BP mani on a SP head and pick up like 25hp....


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

It's available in both guys. It's in the description list on the first page.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

screwball said:


> It's available in both guys. It's in the description list on the first page.


 Thanks for pointing that out!:thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you guys for all of the kind words and responses! 

First of all, I'd like to point out that this manifold has been in development for years. Engineering, prototyping, testing, and manufacturing an intake manifold of this quality takes a tremendous amount of time, effort, and resources. 

*We just recently found out about IE's intake manifold, and since both companies were so far along with development, we agreed to continue onward. 034Motorsport has a great relationship with IE, and we feel that both manifolds are going to benefit the community.*  

Development on the 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T Intake Manifold started for a few reasons, with the main ones being the price point and limitations of the SEM intake manifold. We felt that we could release a superior, more versatile manifold at a far lower price. We also wanted to make our manifold modular for a couple of reasons: 



You can flip the plenum to run with the throttle body on driver side or passenger side. 

There will also be a separate plenum designed specifically for longitudinal applications. 

 

We have done preliminary dyno testing on both stock turbo and big turbo applications, with promising gains throughout the powerband on various setups. Dyno test results will be released once the final production version is ready.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

screwball said:


> It's available in both guys. It's in the description list on the first page.


 DOH! Missed that! Thanks.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Can you elaborate on the water/meth/nitrous ports that are listed in the technical spec list? 
It would be a game changer for a lot of us using water/meth injection to have built-in direct port. It's listed but I couldn't spot in the pictures.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Can you elaborate on the water/meth/nitrous ports that are listed in the technical spec list?
> It would be a game changer for a lot of us using water/meth injection to have built-in direct port. It's listed but I couldn't spot in the pictures.


 There is a bung at the bottom of each runner. You can spot it from the side view of the lower portion of the manifold.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> There is a bung at the bottom of each runner. You can spot it from the side view of the lower portion of the manifold.


 that is sick!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> There is a bung at the bottom of each runner. You can spot it from the side view of the lower portion of the manifold.


 Thanks for the reply! This awesome and you guys have officially won me and that's not easy to do. 
Any chance you can post a better view/diagram/picture of it that illustrates the angle of the port? I am sure I'm not the only one excited about this, and I have been experimenting with various location for direct ports water injection. 

Maybe I can go from this to your unit before the racing season ends :beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Do want


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

why in the world would you want to run your meth/water after the iat sensor...you went get as much of a gain, etc....for cooling it is nit going to take advantage of it completely

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> why in the world would you want to run your meth/water after the iat sensor...you went get as much of a gain, etc....for cooling it is nit going to take advantage of it completely
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 Simply because there are two types of effects from water injection: 

1) *Air charge cooling* 

This considerably lowers IAT before it reaches the throttle plate as the chemical effect is happening and is over, way before the combustion chamber. This is most common/basic and helps keeping the IAT sensor happy while allowing cooler air charge and more timing advance etc. Knock threshold is increased slightly but not as much since the good stuff is done before the combustion chamber. 

2) *In-cylinder cooling* 

This is when the chemical cooling is happening inside of the combustion chamber. Knock threshold is considerably improved as well as cylinder pressure, EGT etc. 
Done properly, this has the ability to allow some serious timing advance (arguably up to MBT), lots of boost, and greatly enhancing the knock threshold (some see it as a boost in octane rating but that is also arguable because the effect is there and can be even better with injecting H20 only, which is not a combustible). 

I could go in more details with logs and everything but don't want to clog a great thread. Feel free to join and discuss in my thread on air charge cooling: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Charge-Cooling-quot-a-different-approach-quot


----------



## BoostedAvant (Nov 29, 2008)

Are these manifolds cast in the USA?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

That would have to mean your stock IAT sensor is not getting the correct reading... your intake temps must be way below what you posted I could only imagine how cool your intake manifold is... I know mine used to be cold to the touch Although mine was pre TB. I'm sure the chemical cooling factor is dependant on your injector nozzle size aswell. Judging by your timing advance though I'd like to give your setup a try for sure.:laugh:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> why in the world would you want to run your meth/water after the iat sensor...you went get as much of a gain, etc....for cooling it is nit going to take advantage of it completely
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2





Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Simply because there are two types of effects from water injection:
> 
> 1) *Air charge cooling*
> 
> ...


 Think of it as tricking the system, or alternatively as allowing the system to do what it wants. Either way the cooling effect is the same. One way it is measured and the other it is measured but the setting is fooled into thinking it is okay. 

Aside from that my general feeling is why is anyone arguing about anything, let the doers do and the wanters want. 

Why can't we all allow the aftermarket to answer our requests without thinking we know better? In other words stfu and get out of the way, we want to go faster and people want to help us do so, so just let it be :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

agreed, enough nut swinging bull****.

i, personally would like my iat sensor to see the spray

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Budsdubbin said:


> That would have to mean your stock IAT sensor is not getting the correct reading... your intake temps must be way below what you posted I could only imagine how cool your intake manifold is... I know mine used to be cold to the touch Although mine was pre TB. I'm sure the chemical cooling factor is dependant on your injector nozzle size aswell. Judging by your timing advance though I'd like to give your setup a try for sure.:laugh:


 Please everyone, use this thread about air charge cooling to discuss setup and I avoid taking 034's dedicated thread too far off-topic. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Charge-Cooling-quot-a-different-approach-quot 

However, to answer your question the IAT logs were taken with: 

a) water injection turned off to test my newly built AWIC as a single variable 

b) AWIC off the loop to test the effect of water injection alone (no external heat exchange of any form). 

It is to be noted that the pre-TB and IAT sensor used is a single 1 gal/hr nozzle. I do these test to isolate, evaluate and optimize each system separately. None of the IAT logs I have taken since moving to AWIC has been with both water injection and AWIC in tendem. 

For reference, I used to have more volume Pre-TB with multiple nozzles and a total of 3 gal/hr total dedicated to that, and my IAT under boost consistently dropped. I am planning to up the volume pre-tb and retest in a few days, the goal is to get the temp delta near zero with water injection only and then move to testing everything together. 

Also don't be fooled by my timing advance as I also have E85 on my side, on top of AWIC and direct port injection. A bit extreme but needed when your pushing and 11 years old K04 at 33 psi for over 3 years in competitive National SCCA competition.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> agreed, enough nut swinging bull****.
> 
> i, personally would like my iat sensor to see the spray
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 It would be ideal for the IAT sensor to detect the lower intake air charge. If the nozzles were positioned in the plenum itself directed at each runner maybe you could have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> agreed, enough nut swinging bull****.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 I totally agree and let's move on! 




Vegeta Gti said:


> i, personally would like my iat sensor to see the spray
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 I do too and that's why I also have nozzles pre-TB! However, I also want some chemical cooling to happen in-cylinder. To each their own, some like to follow the bandwagon, I like to win and take pride in having a nationally competitive 1.8t in sanctioned Solo racing (details like in-cylinder cooling and direct porting is what makes it possible for me).:wave:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> There will also be a separate plenum designed specifically for longitudinal applications






Sounds like I can start to save my pennies.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

lookin good 034 :beer: make it so you can bolt on a stock TB and you might have a customer here


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice work Javad and crew:beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There is a bung at the bottom of each runner. You can spot it from the side view of the lower portion of the manifold.


 Can you elaborate on this - not the actual location  but more about the test results of the different placements you tried and why you guys settled on this spot?


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> There is a bung at the bottom of each runner. You can spot it from the side view of the lower portion of the manifold.


 How would you control the spray pattern to each runner? Perhaps all 4 runners would be sprayed all the time? 

Nice product! :beer:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Gulfstream said:


> How would you control the spray pattern to each runner? Perhaps all 4 runners would be sprayed all the time?
> 
> Nice product! :beer:


 The nozzles would be operated by the same maf/boost WMI controller. They would mechanically work no different then they do installed in other locations. Most set-ups would require custom sized nozzles. The 4 nozzles would be spraying at the same time but not ALL the time. The manifold would be ice cold but the car would run rich and run like crap at idle.:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

All_Euro said:


> Can you elaborate on this - not the actual location  but more about the test results of the different placements you tried and why you guys settled on this spot?


 Very interested in this too! 

When I did my direct port, I experimented quite a bit with nozzle location (no dynamic test but with the manifold on a bench). Before settling with the ports placed low in the plenum and facing the runners entrance, I tested a couple of key locations without convincing results. 

In the runners, I found that the angle would need to be pretty steep to avoid fluid pooling in the opposite wall about just an inch away. I was also concerned with spray interference with the injectors (last thing you want is the spray patterns been disrupted by each other). That's why I wanted to have a better view of the location and angle of the ports on the 034 unit. I am assuming that if they are placed lower than the injectors and angled properly, right at the entrance of the head, it should work fine in theory (we all know that the practice does not always agree, no matter how much simulation is done on paper). 

I am also running custom made 35cc/min nozzles that were drilled to produce the narrowest possible spray pattern. Placed in the plenum, facing the the runners mouth resulted in negligible fluid pooling on my bench tests. I would love to get my hands on the 034 unit to do some testing (both bench and dynamic and report the results to them and the community). 



Gulf stream said:


> How would you control the spray pattern to each runner? Perhaps all 4 runners would be sprayed all the time?


 Nozzle spray, as pointed out in another response to your question, is controlled. There are various type of controllers in the market ranging from pressure activated, to MAF controlled and even sequential ones that use several inputs (MAF, injector duty, load etc.) to control when you're spraying.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

well ****..sounds like i need a few more nozzles,relays and some time for drilling and tapping.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

secondly...perhaps someone like DonR or Uni or 034 or Ie would be willing ot test these back to back...if i had a dyno that had any sort of consistency, proper amunt of fans and such, i would say hey..send them to me and i will test them all back to back. but alas...this doesn't exist out here.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

This Mani appears to be full of awesome, and the price is right:thumbup:

:beer: For 034 for not forgetting this platform.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd be more than willing to test the IE mani and this mani vs the SEM my buddy has and my Excessive AEB runner mani at RaceLabs dynojet dyno. $50 for 3 pulls on each manifold. All I need is an IE mani and 034 mani plus peeps to chip in $200 for dyno of all 4 intake manifolds. Lemme know peeps...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasn78 (Apr 15, 2007)

sorry guys but have searched the thread a couple of times but might be blind, is there an expected release date on this?


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> I'd be more than willing to test the IE mani and this mani vs the SEM my buddy has and my Excessive AEB runner mani at RaceLabs dynojet dyno. $50 for 3 pulls on each manifold. All I need is an IE mani and 034 mani plus peeps to chip in $200 for dyno of all 4 intake manifolds. Lemme know peeps...


 You rent the dyno for an hour lol :facepalm:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

only thing i would expect is the manifolds. i would pay for everything else. that is testing....


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

04 GLI Luva said:


> You rent the dyno for an hour lol :facepalm:


 but it will take u 3 bozo more then a hour to replace the manifolds LOL


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Just wanted to post up a bit more information regarding the intake manifold.  

I want emphasize that the manifold was designed to perform well on relatively stock vehicles as well as big turbo vehicles making 500+ horsepower. We believe it will perform better than many of the current manifold offerings in even high horsepower applications, but it was designed to cater to the broadest range of enthusiasts. 

Here is an example of the gains you can expect at the wheels on a stock turbo, mildly modified car: 










The manifold offers even more drastic gains in top-end power when paired with a big turbo and more aggressive camshafts. 

Regarding the placement of the bungs for water/meth injection... We went with the bottom of the runners because it allows for a "stealth" installation without sacrificing performance. 

This manifold is cast using permanent steel molds, and not sand molds or even shell molds, which results in improved precision and surface finish. It was designed with support from a technical engineering partner that has specialized in designing manifolds for the both the aftermarket and original equipment manufacturers. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Release date? ))))


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

A267MM said:


> but it will take u 3 bozo more then a hour to replace the manifolds LOL


 it would probably be 3-5 hours honestly

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Mr.V-Dub said:


> Release date? ))))


 We'll be announcing that soon.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Did you test various nozzle positions or just decide under the manifold because it is stealth. I know you said it would not sacrifice performance but can you clarify that you did some testing related to nozzle placement please? Thanks!!:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just wanted to post up a bit more information regarding the intake manifold.
> 
> I want emphasize that the manifold was designed to perform well on relatively stock vehicles as well as big turbo vehicles making 500+ horsepower. We believe it will perform better than many of the current manifold offerings in even high horsepower applications, but it was designed to cater to the broadest range of enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


 Anything flows better then stock,would like to see and comparison from APR,SEM or a IE.Anyone remember when USP did APR VS SEM and SEM made them take it off cause the APR made more power then the SEM. 

BTW i like the manifold over all, nice runners length, looks like from flange to plenum u have them from skinny to wider, good price. Overall every manifold should make power, it comes down to $ vs HP.If i was building a 1.8T i would for sure by one:thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

A267MM said:


> Anything flows better then stock,would like to see and comparison from APR,SEM or a IE.Anyone remember when USP did APR VS SEM and SEM made them take it off cause the APR made more power then the SEM.


 You've got that one backwards buddy. The SEM tested to be FAR superior to the APR manifold. I remember the test.

It was APR that had the results removed. Don't get it twisted. APR did, and does have more pull than any advertiser here; due to the insane amount of advertising fees they've paid VMG over the years.

Trust me. If an advertiser that paid you an advertising sum totalling in the six figure range over many years asked you to do something you'd do it.

Don R and SEM have never had that kinda pull. Not even close...


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> You've got that one backwards buddy. The SEM tested to be FAR superior to the APR manifold. I remember the test.
> 
> It was APR that had the results removed. Don't get it twisted. APR did, and does have more pull than any advertiser here; due to the insane amount of advertising fees they've paid VMG over the years.
> 
> ...


 So why was it taken down buddy? If i recall correctly the APR made more power then the SEM. i remember someone telling me that SEM sent them a few manifolds to test out and nothing,zip,zero, NADA APR still made more. 

BTW it wasn't APR who sai to take it down it was SEM


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

It was supposed to be an independent test, DonR sent USP a SEM mani as one of their BT GLI (iiirc) that already had a APR mani installed was doing some dyno testing. Results were not in favor of SEM so they sent another SEM mani that had some changes made to it, and it still did not out dyno the APR mani. Since it was not in favor of the SEM mani, they decided not to publish it. 

Basically for that setup and testing, the APR mani made more power. 

Also, this thread is not the thread to hash this out. This is for 034's intake mani teaser. :beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

T-Boy said:


> It was supposed to be an independent test, DonR sent USP a SEM mani as one of their BT GLI (iiirc) that already had a APR mani installed was doing some dyno testing. Results were not in favor of SEM so they sent another SEM mani that had some changes made to it, and it still did not out dyno the APR mani. Since it was not in favor of the SEM mani, they decided not to publish it.
> 
> Basically for that setup and testing, the APR mani made more power.


 /done

This is 034's thread


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Twopnt016v said:


> Did you test various nozzle positions or just decide under the manifold because it is stealth. I know you said it would not sacrifice performance but can you clarify that you did some testing related to nozzle placement please? Thanks!!:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


 Interested in this as well and I'm sure there are many other curious mind. "Stealth" is good but not inspiring when performance is the goal. I would like to hear 034's thought on the potiental effect this may, or may not, have on the injector spray. When/if I get my hand on one of these I will test and find out for myself but would love to hear what the manufacturer themselves have to say about it. 
(Even a better view of the ports would do, as I still can't tell the proximity and angle of them in relation to the injector ports).


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

A267MM said:


> but it will take u 3 bozo more then a hour to replace the manifolds LOL


 especially with viriato on the wrench lol


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> especially with viriato on the wrench lol


 Why must you always be a re-tard??? Guess you forget parts get hot and you have to let them cool down bozo...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

When can I order one????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

VW indahouse said:


> When can I order one????????????????????????????????????????????


 
X's uhh....infinity


----------



## jasn78 (Apr 15, 2007)

VW indahouse said:


> When can I order one????????????????????????????????????????????


 Times infinity and one come on guys you have 2 polos in aus already wanting this


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Mr.V-Dub said:


> X's uhh....infinity





jasn78 said:


> Times infinity and one come on guys you have 2 polos in aus already wanting this


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Prawn (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll pass final judgement until I've seen the completed machined version, but this does look VERY tempting. 

I was fairly sold on the IE intake, although a little disappointed that it was priced at the same level as the SEM. 

The reduced cost of this would definitely influence my purchase, and the CFM figures look top notch. 

Laszlo: do you know the volume of the plenum? It's commonly accepted that the ideal plenum size is around 1.3 x capacity, so around 2.3 litres for our engines. 

How does this compare to the volume of your plenum? 

Really looking forward to finished pics!


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Prawn said:


> I'll pass final judgement until I've seen the completed machined version, but this does look VERY tempting.
> 
> I was fairly sold on the IE intake, although a little disappointed that it was priced at the same level as the SEM.
> 
> ...


 I thought it was suppose to be displacement x 2


----------



## VWTHUNDER (Oct 14, 2004)

jasn78 said:


> Times infinity and one come on guys you have 2 polos in aus already wanting this


 Make that 3 Polo's in Australia :thumbup:


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Polo power


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Any more word on this nice piece

Regards Lenny


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd like to know the same ^^^.....I've been checking this thread x2 a day for the past 2 weeksopcorn:


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

Watching this thread for more info on the Longitudinal setup that got barely a mention in the small print of the first post...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Any more word on this nice piece
> 
> Regards Lenny





luchos said:


> I'd like to know the same ^^^.....I've been checking this thread x2 a day for the past 2 weeksopcorn:


The final version of these manifolds have started production. Due to the amount of tooling and manufacturing resources needed for this kind of quality, they are a few months out, and we'll update the thread and do a pre-order Group Buy once we have a firm ETA.



jbutlertelecom said:


> Watching this thread for more info on the Longitudinal setup that got barely a mention in the small print of the first post...


It will use the same runners, and the plenum design is still being tested. We'll have more info on that later. :thumbup:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update, looking forward to seeing the finished article

Regards Lenny


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Still waiting patiently for an update !!!!!!!!

Regards Lenny


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Well still waiting on update ?? Please 

Regards Lenny 

ps just bought an AEB head, so please get the ball rolling again


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Please, please, some info, or has this inlet manifold vanished ??

Regards Lenny


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Please, please, some info, or has this inlet manifold vanished ??
> 
> Regards Lenny


It's starting to sound like they quickly put the word out and lock themselves in the IM race just because IE's was released. A sale tactic even when their product may be 6-12 months behind a true release date.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Please, please, some info, or has this inlet manifold vanished ??
> 
> Regards Lenny


Manufacturing is in progress. We'll have an ETA once everything is in place to get them cranked out in high volume. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> It's starting to sound like they quickly put the word out and lock themselves in the IM race just because IE's was released. A sale tactic even when their product may be 6-12 months behind a true release date.



:beer: IE FTW


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> It's starting to sound like they quickly put the word out and lock themselves in the IM race just because IE's was released. A sale tactic even when their product may be 6-12 months behind a true release date.


Cant really blame them can ya? At least this is real; unlike the "Unitune Suite" :laugh:







Vegeta Gti said:


> :beer: IE FTW


Agreed.. But id certainly like to see what 034 is bringing to the table here.

It'll be cool to see this, IE's offering, and the SEM side by side. :beer:


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

skunk2

hmmmm :what:


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

talx said:


> skunk2
> 
> hmmmm :what:


Now you got me going hmmmmmmmm.....

sent from my mooseknuckle


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

:facepalm:Correct me if I'm wrong but that is honda bullsh_t:thumbdown:


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

Twopnt016v said:


> :facepalm:Correct me if I'm wrong but that is honda bullsh_t:thumbdown:


that plenum looks awfully similar to the 034 one...


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Twopnt016v said:


> :facepalm:Correct me if I'm wrong but that is honda bullsh_t:thumbdown:


Cmon man; this is a tech forum..

Keep the automotive bigotry in the "emkay lower it lounge" bro..


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

If you didnt know all innovation is from the honda world and trickles down to us vw's about 2 years later. 

The IE plenum is a copy of the xcessive, companies mimic each other constantly.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the ability to be on either side is copied..the plenum is much much larger


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Cmon man; this is a tech forum..
> 
> Keep the automotive bigotry in the "emkay lower it lounge" bro..


:wave:



Twopnt016v said:


> :facepalm:Correct me if I'm wrong but that is honda bullsh_t:thumbdown:


I :heart: Honda's... Lookin into an S2 Intake mani soon actually :laugh:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

talx said:


> skunk2
> 
> hmmmm :what:


:cough:
:sly:

B16 manifold


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

oooooooooo so when can I give u a per order payment need this for my AEB head I'm building :beer::beer::beer::beer: 034 for the win


----------



## teamx (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome to see continued development on the 1.8T platform, especially competing products just means there will be further refinement development going forward. 

Pity our exchange rate is so shyte and shipping costs are killer *facepalm*


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Cmon man; this is a tech forum..
> 
> Keep the automotive bigotry in the "emkay lower it lounge" bro..


Automotive bigotry...lol
I was just stating the fact that its a honda mani. I understand this is a tech forum but there was nothing technical posted about that manifold other than a link. I just trying to make it clear that the skunk mani is not for the 1.8t since the following comment was "hmmmmmmmm" as if that mani might be an option for that persons 1.8t. I'm not the one that liters tech threads around here with BS like some do.(not saying you do):thumbup::beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

you could always cut the head flange off that skunk intake and weld on a 1.8t one.

the port spacing is actually not that far off.


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

Twopnt016v said:


> Automotive bigotry...lol
> I was just stating the fact that its a honda mani. I understand this is a tech forum but there was nothing technical posted about that manifold other than a link. I just trying to make it clear that the *skunk mani is not for the 1.8t since the following comment was "hmmmmmmmm"* as if that mani might be an option for that persons 1.8t. I'm not the one that liters tech threads around here with BS like some do.(not saying you do):thumbup::beer:


That was not the point.....it was more in the direction of giving a hint. 034 manifold = skunk manifold


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

talx said:


> That was not the point.....it was more in the direction of giving a hint. 034 manifold = skunk manifold


Well its hard to make a point *clear* when you post a link and nothing else. 
xcessive=IE=034=skunk...


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

yes but that exactly is what the the point was.....not to make it clear! 
i wanted people to get to their own conclusions


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

talx said:


> yes but that exactly is what the the point was.....not to make it clear!
> i wanted people to get to their own conclusions


:beer:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

*bump*

Anyone know any updated? a few months have passed since the first expected release date.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

the 034 plenum is a completely different casting, and there are many simple and noticeable indicators.

the plate for the logo or whatever is at a different angle on the 034.
the TB flange is squared off on the Skunk backing plate, and rotated on the 034.
the 034 has those two casted in blocks on the ends, the Skunk does not.
the Skunk has a ring that is loose for mounting, the 034 does not it is casted into the runners.
the Skunk has the two long blocks casted in for drill/tap or whatever, the 034 does not.
the Skunk is barely the height of the TB flange at the end of the plenum, the 034 is taller.
the 034 plenum looks to have more internal volume than the Skunk due to plenum height off the runner backplate.
034s has 3 bolts across the long sides, and Skunk has 5 bolts across the same span.

just sayin, there are a ton of differences. and the people who think its the same are just plain RETARDED. yes i said it. RE-F**KING-TARDED.

if you do not understand the process used to design and then produce something that is an investment cast or sand cast piece, then i suggest you do some learning! 

its no wonder i hate posting here anymore with the sheer retardedness this place has become. 

SHEEPLE UNITE!!!!! bah-ah-ah-ah-ah!


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

^^^ Yes sir!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I don't even get the jump to the Skunk2 Manifold. Why not every aftermarket manifold as they all seem to use bolts to connect to the Cyl Head and all?

Last I checked it was the stuff you can't see that makes one of these guys a performer or not.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

screwball said:


> I don't even get the jump to the Skunk2 Manifold. Why not every aftermarket manifold as they all seem to use bolts to connect to the Cyl Head and all?
> 
> Last I checked it was the stuff you can't see that makes one of these guys a performer or not.


Agreed:thumbup:


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Toby, forget this tool!


:laugh:

I still need to tear apart and dig in to that nozzle you sent me. I've been trying to find the time to sit down and find the appropriate pumps to drive it, too. I still want to take a crack at building my own nozzle, as well, but after a quick test run with the Dremel drill press, I quickly realized I'm going to need a real drill press. :laugh:


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is where a like button is necessary :laugh: also interested in an update on this manifold.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ ahhh, thats better :beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Cleanup, aisle 3


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Manufacturing is in progress. We'll have an ETA once everything is in place to get them cranked out in high volume. :thumbup:


 Now thats what I wanted to hear, thanks

Regards Lenny


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

All grate things come in time so as long as we can get them by spring :laugh: IE one is nice but I like that fact that 034 has helped me so much with answering questions and pointing my build and project in the right direction. that and I like track proven parts if they cant brake or find a probomle with it then I should be good.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

how has the IE manifold not been track proven?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Guys, please keep this thread on topic...

This is not intended to turn into an IE vs. 034 pissing match.

Integrated Engineering and 034Motorsport have a strong business relationship, and a great deal of respect for one another.

We're amongst the few companies who continue to develop platforms old and new, pushing VAG engines and chassis to levels beyond most others.

We were quietly developing this manifold before IE announced theirs, and both are well engineered, high performance parts. 

There is inevitably going to be overlap as far as products go in this niche market, but in the end, it benefits the enthusiast.

I will post more information as it comes, but the manufacturing processes and tooling for making these manifolds take some time.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Guys, please keep this thread on topic...
> 
> This is not intended to turn into an IE vs. 034 pissing match.
> 
> ...


Agree 10000000000%

Regards Lenny


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

ok


----------



## Leonturbo (Nov 26, 2012)

any news???


----------



## Leonturbo (Nov 26, 2012)

*intake*

any news???


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Leonturbo said:


> any news???


Yes! 

We're just doing final check on the latest pre-production part for the transverse 1.8T, and also testing the longitudinal plenum.

Pictures below...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I think it would look better without all of the casting marks. Is there a way to make it with a smooth plenum and no badging?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I think it would look better without all of the casting marks. Is there a way to make it with a smooth plenum and no badging?


of course there is a way .. its called do it yourself !!! get a grinder out and smooth it out ... and i thought you built race cars ????:screwy:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I think it would look better without all of the casting marks. Is there a way to make it with a smooth plenum and no badging?


These are all pre-production. The finish on the final castings will be much smoother. :thumbup:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

That's where the Vac line ports will be. You could easily shave it


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

can always leave the castings and make em cheaper! :thumbup: :beer: A 6in grinder will take off aluminum pretty easily

These look great though! I like how the plenums isnt obtrusively large


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> of course there is a way .. its called do it yourself !!! get a grinder out and smooth it out ... and i thought you built race cars ????:screwy:


Please keep your trolling out of the 034 thread :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbup: you guys definitely got it right. I'm really digging these intake manifold.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks very nice; although I don't see any provisions for direct port w/m


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> Looks very nice; although I don't see any provisions for direct port w/m


There are bungs on the bottom of the intake manifold runners, all stealth-like and stuff.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> There are bungs on the bottom of the intake manifold runners, all stealth-like and stuff.


Good looking manifold:thumbup:
In regards to the bung location, did you do any testing? Did you try other locations? Any specific reason why you choose that location or just to keep it stealth?:beer:


----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks very well built, i think the raised badging takes away the clean look. How will the final badging placement be?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So as a random pre-pro question, has anyone ever thought to put the injectors on the underside of the runners? Seems like it would work, is it a worse angle into the combustion chamber?


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

l88m22vette said:


> So as a random pre-pro question, has anyone ever thought to put the injectors on the underside of the runners? Seems like it would work, is it a worse angle into the combustion chamber?


they would point to the roof of the port, not directly at the backs of the valves.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

speeding-g6O said:


> they would point to the roof of the port, not directly at the backs of the valves.


Just a question about injector placement, 

Could you benefit from setting the injectors in the plenum spraying into the runners? I seems with the wave velocity going back and forth when the valves open and close as well as the incoming air into the runners that the fuel would be extremely atomized by giving it the extra distance? 

I know I've seen it before, but why isn't it popular?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> There are bungs on the bottom of the intake manifold runners, all stealth-like and stuff.


Yea, that's what I was referring to; as I saw them on the early pix, and not these. Made me think you guys decided against it in final production.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Haven't heard from you in a while "ROD" where U been bro??


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Please keep your trolling out of the 034 thread :thumbup:


all hail king troll douche has spoken!! no more trolling from me on the page of the 034 lol


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

kamahao112 said:


> all hail king troll douche has spoken!! no more trolling from me on the page of the 034 lol


Most parts have to be "cleaned up" a bit from whomever you buy them. If that's what the's referring to.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh Yes, when will you be taking orders, or deposits ??

Regards Lenny


----------



## PG GLI (Mar 19, 2010)

I think a smooth finish without the logo would give it a sleeper look for us CA people. ::

Anyways nice work. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> Haven't heard from you in a while "ROD" where U been bro??


Just changed phone plans mid stream. Got a sweet deal on 4 new idevices. Texted you on both numbers hombre


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> all hail king troll douche has spoken!!


:thumbup: he's retarded and does not know what pre-production means. :facepalm:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

nice job 034. The final public opinion will be in the pricing!
opcorn:

i already have an sem, but would consider this if I did not!


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting. My birthday is in a few months


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Oh Yes, when will you be taking orders, or deposits?


We will have a pre-order Group Buy when the first production run is done, before the manifolds go through final QA. Since we haven't released an ETA yet... Here is a rough ballpark:

We should have a pre-order Group Buy ready to go in late February or early March. If anything changes with respect to that, I will let you guys know.

For those of you wanting to set funds aside for a manifold, I'd recommend getting a piggy-bank large enough to hold ~$600.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i want to see an stock vs SEM vs IE vs 034 on a stock turbo car, then on a say an f21/23 car, then on a gt3071 car then on a 35r or bigger car. all three manifolds on each of those cars.

you could do a car a day and ****, with the bigger turbo stuff, you could even omit the OEM manifold if it's apita, cos well, it probably is since MOSt have a larger tb on larger turbo setups these days.

i love my SEM, i won't be changing from it, but i want to make sure i'm crazy as i have installed and driven a few IE manifolds on a couple different setups, one even went from SEM to IE..and i have seen the differences that made me go hmm. 


seriously...huge dyno test....i am noticing driveability is going to be a huge difference here. hence why staying with my SEM.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i want to see an stock vs SEM vs IE vs 034 on a stock turbo car, then on a say an f21/23 car, then on a gt3071 car then on a 35r or bigger car. all three manifolds on each of those cars.
> 
> you could do a car a day and ****, with the bigger turbo stuff, you could even omit the OEM manifold if it's apita, cos well, it probably is since MOSt have a larger tb on larger turbo setups these days.
> 
> ...


Who would fund said test?


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We will have a pre-order Group Buy when the first production run is done, before the manifolds go through final QA. Since we haven't released an ETA yet... Here is a rough ballpark:
> 
> We should have a pre-order Group Buy ready to go in late February or early March. If anything changes with respect to that, I will let you guys know.
> 
> For those of you wanting to set funds aside for a manifold, I'd recommend getting a piggy-bank large enough to hold ~$600.


will this group buy apply to us canadians? i am 100% interested in getting one as im slowly gathering parts for my gt30 swap and would love to run some of your guys' stuff in it.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

groggory said:


> Who would fund said test?


INA already did a test like this for the monster 007, ross machine racing, homebrew using ross materials, stock big and small port, abd, apr, and probably some other one i cant think of.

it was epic and had great results. askign a seller to do this to market his own manifold though is very imposing, and not likley to happen...:wave:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it is imposing...but it has to be asked.

i would, but i need an 034, an IE, and another SEM with a stock tb adapter for a stock turbo car. i have a stock turbo car to test, i have my car and i have a buddy who i am finishing up a gtx35r 2.0l 20v who would probably do the test as well, but i def cannot fund the runs solely.


regardless, i have driven and worked on many car with practically every intake manifold, i never really liked the APR mani, but apr never had it running properly in my mind either(on a street car). dahlback, 007, SEM, different custom/homebrews(quite a vast selection actually, SEM small and largeport, IE, ross, and such.


so far, my personal fave is the SEM. it is the most balanced for street and strip fun, it can be drag or circuit, etc. it can support a wide range of power cars from low to high. sounds good, looks good, runs awesome.

i feel like these super short runner mani's are not quite for the little guy. the street car weekend strip guy. fat, short runners tuned for much more power and flow than most of us push on the street. 


so why not prove it? show it on 3 different setups, **** could be doing nearly back to back dynos if you plan it correctly, as you can be doing pulls on one, switching on two, or what have you.

just an idea, and only my experience and stand point, not the end of the world...well atleast not for another 8 days.....baaaahahahahahahahahahahahahah smh


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

tb adapters alone would be a pain. you would need adapter plates for at least the sem manifold to use the stock throttle.

i would imagine the all intakes run way better (some probably show more gains than others) with any throttle bigger than the stock, as evidenced by INA's throttle shootout...

the amount of testing may make some intakes shine, and others pale. INA's testing showed the dahlback to be one of the most expensive but the least performing. do you really think a manufacturer and retailer wants to pay for all this? even if you were given all the intakes, and had a dyno in your home, and hand machined adapters, it would still be almost an all day event to do properly....

i know i wouldnt do it because i am not going to do anything about the results nomatter what they are. i will just sit back and say...ahhh, thats interesting.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Rumor has it that someone is about to dyno back-to-back a stock, SEM, a borrowed IE, and possibly 034 if they don't stall any longer (test will include a control run back to OEM for validation).

The car is 225 TT with stock K04 and motor (except for IE rods), but all the bolt-on mods in the book (E85, water injection, AWIC, higher flow exhaust mani, you name it). No affiliation with any of the manufacturers but just looking for the best performer for a sponsored car that competes in SCCA racing. All tests will be done on a 65 mm TB and water injection switched "off" to keep the data consistant.

If 034 wants to jump on the opportunity to back up its product before release with independent testing from someone trusted by many in the community, they can send me a tester! Dyno day will be done in February and included in own racing budget. 

034, let's get this done for the community that supports you!!!!! opcorn:


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Rumor has it that *someone*...
> 
> The car is 225 TT with stock K04 and motor (except for IE rods), but all the bolt-on mods in the book (E85, water injection, AWIC, higher flow exhaust mani, you name it). No affiliation with any of the manufacturers but just looking for the best performer for a sponsored car that competes in SCCA racing. All tests will be done on a 65 mm TB and water injection switched "off" to keep the data consistant.


:sly:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

This is what we all want to see happen! Step up to the plate 034 and drop a tester on "Marcus". Also I feel like you guys keep skipping over the question asked about testing(if any) on your WMI bung location? Inquiring minds want to know..:beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

That comparison test is NEVER gonna happen. Wanna know why? Because theres not gonna be huge differences between one manifold and the other.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> :beer::beer:


:beer::beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i have a feeling the SEM will outshine the IE and 034 from k03 to say...3076 size...then the two short runner, fat plenum manifolds will show top end. perhaps.

velocity is the key, not just flow.

after much personal debate and being able to have my hands on them all minus the 034 obviously. i'm gonna stick with the SEM actually staying on top(and on my car).

the problem here is that the designs seem to be more race oriented for WOT over actual driveability in a day to day normal setting that 99% of people on here use and need.

i hope the test does happen, i've seen some results, hence why i will stick with my SEM, which bummed me, but made me glad i didn't sell it lol.

get it done marcus.:beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Veg, it'll be done for sure! What I'm hoping for is that 034 can come through by January, I've somewhat put off the dyno day for quite sometime because I felt that the test wouldn't feel complete without all 3 contenders tested at the same time. I've decided do it in January because Adam aka " Dizzy", or whatever other screen name he's known by the old timers here, was kind enough to hold off on using his SEM just so I can borrow it for the test. (For those that don't know, he's the guy that flow tested a host manifolds years ago for the community. Although he's done with this technical forum, a pretty good gesture of him in the name of knowledge available to the community). :thumbup::thumbup:

Hopefully 034 realizes the opportunity and jumps on it! It would mean a lot to many if they accept the challenge of being impartially, and independently tested with the other two heavy weight in the 1.8t intake manifold world.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just wanted to post up a bit more information regarding the intake manifold.
> 
> I want emphasize that the manifold was designed to perform well on relatively stock vehicles as well as big turbo vehicles making 500+ horsepower. We believe it will perform better than many of the current manifold offerings in even high horsepower applications, but it was designed to cater to the broadest range of enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


I thought I'd repost this as a reminder that this mani is supposed to benefit the lower power guys too… and I'm inclined to believe 034 because of the modest K03 gains they've posted.

*HOWEVER...* anytime a company tests the value of their own product, people a left wondering how unbiased the test really was. Max is known to for being both thorough & methodical in his testing… and has offered/arranged to independently test… so, ya, 034 will really shine here in the eyes of the community if they come through - *let see it* :thumbup:


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

any new updates on this marvel?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

polska_ts said:


> any new updates on this marvel?


Production is moving along, and the manifolds are on track for release around the most recent ETA I posted. :thumbup:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh Yeah Please

Regards Lenny


----------



## Leonturbo (Nov 26, 2012)

When it come out? )


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

News?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Richardsa4 (May 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Production is moving along, and the manifolds are on track for release around the most recent ETA I posted. :thumbup:


Its about that time... Where do I sign up ?


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't hold your breath waiting for this. You'd find a two heading skateboarding unicorn before they actually release it :laugh:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

I hope your wrong Indahouse

Regards Lenny


----------



## 9N3 Turbo (Sep 16, 2010)

VW indahouse said:


> Don't hold your breath waiting for this. You'd find a two heading skateboarding unicorn before they actually release it :laugh:


Everywhere I go I see you causing trouble lol:wave:


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

9N3 Turbo said:


> Everywhere I go I see you causing trouble lol:wave:


's 

Lol it's in my nature. After all we did come from convicts


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

I wish they would put out the KO4 manifold they prototyped a couple of years ago. The design was great, but the casting and materials brought it down.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

*taps toe


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting....:sly:http://gramsperformance.com/intake-manifolds/


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Interesting....:sly:http://gramsperformance.com/intake-manifolds/


well that looks familiar. i hope they actually come out with this i was actually waiting to buy it.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

polska_ts said:


> well that looks familiar. i hope they actually come out with this i was actually waiting to buy it.


Could always just call grams and ask


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> Interesting....:sly:http://gramsperformance.com/intake-manifolds/


Nice find - I'll be watching their TB's too :thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats like the SEM unit that looks like the Magnus piece.

Is what it is, other companies that copy a design for another auto brand are not loosing my business anyways


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> Thats like the SEM unit that looks like the Magnus piece.
> 
> Is what it is, other companies that copy a design for another auto brand are not loosing my business anyways


Copy...? I have my name casted on the bottom of the SEM plenum.
The Magnus intakes are nice though


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Rod Ratio said:


> Interesting....:sly:http://gramsperformance.com/intake-manifolds/


I want one. I don't car who makes it. :laugh:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

has any headway been made regarding getting this Triangle match going?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Come on 034 the clock is ticking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Regards Lenny


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Don® said:


> Copy...? I have my name casted on the bottom of the SEM plenum.
> The Magnus intakes are nice though


 They are _very_ similar in basic shape. That being said, there is nothing wrong with that. Air flows one way, optimally, and thats it. 

If two people on opposite sides of the planet design something knowing the same principles they are going to look similar no matter what.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> They are _very_ similar in basic shape. That being said, there is nothing wrong with that. Air flows one way, optimally, and thats it.
> 
> If two people on opposite sides of the planet design something knowing the same principles they are going to look similar no matter what.


 You make a good point :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Don® said:


> You make a good point :thumbup:


 O-You!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

sabbySC said:


>


 not gonna make good power, no bottom end. meh

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> O-You!!


 :laugh:


----------



## Richardsa4 (May 19, 2009)

Hopefully this release is better late than never....


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

still nothing?....


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't hold your breath. These guys move as fast as molasses in January :sly:


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Don't hold your breath. These guys move as fast as molasses in January :sly:


ya i gave up ordered up the IE manifold instead hopefully it doesn't turn around and bite me in the ass.


----------



## Vagrant1 (Jan 25, 2003)

Bottom line, you pay for what you get!!! 

If you want cheap buy cheap. IE hasn't had any complaints about their intake manny and it's been tried and proven!!!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vagrant1 said:


> Bottom line, you pay for what you get!!!
> 
> If you want cheap buy cheap. IE hasn't had any complaints about their intake manny and it's been tried and proven!!!


It's not really that proven.. I'd say the SEM is proven. IE is just another offering; as is this.

BTW, you can buy an SEM for $799 right now, and it makes more power throughout the powerband than either of these..


----------



## Vagrant1 (Jan 25, 2003)

Rod Ratio said:


> It's not really that proven.. I'd say the SEM is proven. IE is just another offering; as is this.
> 
> BTW, you can buy an SEM for $799 right now, and it makes more power throughout the powerband than either of these..


OK, I can go for that! SEM has been around longer and has been proven time and time again, true statement. 

I may be biased towards IE and their products just a little, I just started using their products and have been nothing but impressed with their quality. Their customer service has been a breath of fresh air since most companies these days have no clue what that is... :banghead:

And, they are local to me to just drop by and pick up stuff


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep, IE kicks a$$. Can't argue there. Unfortunately their manifold is sized for 35R+ sized turbos; which was a dumb move IMO.


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been bang up for one of these since 034 first posted this, but considering they won't even reply to this thread anymore I am a little worried something has gone very wrong with production and or design. Unfortunately the IE mani will not suit my power levels 300-400whp and the SEM has a fixed TB position on the wrong side, so where to next.

Any suggestions?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

VW indahouse said:


> I have been bang up for one of these since 034 first posted this, but considering they won't even reply to this thread anymore I am a little worried something has gone very wrong with production and or design. Unfortunately the IE mani will not suit my power levels 300-400whp and the SEM has a fixed TB position on the wrong side, so where to next.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Call SEM. They may do something to suit you. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

not sure if this has been covered yet or not but will there be a large port option for these manifolds? Even for the transverse applications?


----------



## Richardsa4 (May 19, 2009)

VW indahouse said:


> I have been bang up for one of these since 034 first posted this, but considering they won't even reply to this thread anymore I am a little worried something has gone very wrong with production and or design. Unfortunately the IE mani will not suit my power levels 300-400whp and the SEM has a fixed TB position on the wrong side, so where to next.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I recently pm'd 034 and was told the initial group buy should begin in roughly three weeks. I'm getting anxious myself but I know my car won't be complete by then anyway, so I'm going to continue waiting.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

pDUBc said:


> not sure if this has been covered yet or not but will there be a large port option for these manifolds? Even for the transverse applications?


Page one of this thread (manifold spec) states both large and small port will be available

Regards Lenny


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We will be hosting a pre-order Group Buy in approximately 2-3 weeks for these manifolds. 

I apologize for not updating the thread any sooner, but the reality is that posting here won't make the manifolds be ready any sooner.

One of the biggest challenges was going through the countless iterations of factory intake manifolds to figure out vacuum port machining on the production castings. I have no idea why VAG engineers made so many different vacuum port sizes, styles, and locations for the 1.8T, but it was rather annoying, to say the least. :thumbdown:

Why Skunk2?

Since we don't have resources to manufacture cast aluminum manifolds in-house, we were going to have to work with an established manufacturer and development partner. We've known the team at Skunk2 for years through [email protected]'s successful years racing with Compass360/Skunk2/034Motorsport in the Grand-Am ST class.

After talking with their engineers and product development managers, as well as seeing the quality and performance of their intake manifolds firsthand, we decided to use them as a development partner for these manifolds.

If we wanted to make a manifold that performed better than stock under a narrow set of conditions, it likely would've been a one-shot prototype/test/production process. However, we wanted something that catered to a broad range of setups, not just cars with aggressive cams and GT3071+ turbos.

Aside from thorough simulations performed using CAD software, numerous prototypes were made for real-world flow testing and dyno testing on numerous setups. This process took months, and months, and months, but ensures that what we're offering offers real-world performance benefits - whether you're running a stock turbo, bolt-on upgrade, or a built-motor, aggressive-cam, ultra-mega-huge billet-wheel-extended-tip-efr-gtx-hta-cea-omgbbq.

All designs and prototypes were verified and tested in-house on 034Motorsport development vehicles. The final pre-production manifold has been tested and verified as well. The pre-order is coming soon! :thumbup:


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We will be hosting a pre-order Group Buy in approximately 2-3 weeks for these manifolds.
> 
> I apologize for not updating the thread any sooner, but the reality is that posting here won't make the manifolds be ready any sooner.
> 
> ...


any idea on a more specific price?


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

or final production pics? :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

made in China then?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

More details, including final pictures and pricing will be available in the pre-order thread.



Vegeta Gti said:


> not gonna make good power, no bottom end. meh


Dyno testing showed gains in low-end and mid-range power even on a stock turbo.










This is not some "slap a plenum onto some runners and call it a day" effort. Over a year of R&D has gone into what we are releasing. 



Vegeta Gti said:


> made in China then?


The manifolds are manufactured in Asia.

The low pressure die casting method used results in superior quality and finish to what is currently available on the market for the 1.8T. The manifolds are made in a factory with state-of-the-art manufacturing techniques, and stringent quality control, by a manufacturer that has supplied original equipment parts for a number of vehicles. 

It is not some place you will find on Alibaba. It is not some place that produces rebranded castings for 87 different "tuners" in the industry with little-to-no engineering, and questionable casting practices.

This manifold would not have been a reality at this low price-point and high level of quality had we gone with a domestic manufacturer. In reality, this level of casting made in the USA would have resulted in a manifold easily 2-3 times more expensive.

We can't make high-quality casting in the USA any cheaper. 

What we can do is: 


Use our connections and experience in the industry to make a product that offers superb quality and performance at a price the community wants.
Use our years of experience building and tuning 1.8Ts, as well as a number of employee and shop vehicles, to develop and test numerous prototypes to ensure optimal fitment and performance.
Develop and manufacture as many products as we can in-house, when it's viable. Casting is not something that is viable to bring in house.

Skunk2 addressed its manufacturing decisions very well here, for those who are interested: http://cms.skunk2.com/id/778/UPDATE/


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> More details, including final pictures and pricing will be available in the pre-order thread.


Got a Link for that?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

woodywoods86 said:


> Got a Link for that?


If only I could like to a thread that I will make 2-3 weeks in the future!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> BTW, you can buy an SEM for $799 right now, and it makes more power throughout the powerband than either of these..


You've done dyno comparisons between our unreleased product and the SEM manifold?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You've done dyno comparisons between *The Gram's Performance Intake Manifold*, and the SEM manifold?


FTFY


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> FTFY


You can troll all you want, but the intake manifold will only be available through 034Motorsport, and would never have been a reality without our involvement and partnership with Skunk2.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You can troll all you want, but the intake manifold will only be available through 034Motorsport, and would never have been a reality without our involvement and partnership with Skunk2.













Are you really going to say that the Grams Part is different than the 034? C'mon....:facepalm:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> Are you really going to say that the Grams Part is different than the 034? C'mon....:facepalm:


You do understand that Grams = Skunk2, right? 

It's okay, I have a friend who's pretty slow, too. Still a great guy and all.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Anybody else upset that there's an awesome new intake manifold being brought to the market?


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

It appears to me that a single company cannot please everybody at the same time.

The IE/SEM/034 arguement is null at this point. They all intended for different outputs, thus the need for different desgins in product.

:thumbup: to 034 for keeping their heads in the game.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Anybody else upset that there's an awesome new intake manifold being brought to the market?


Just bring the thing to market, and don't make this another 034/INA tease for something that never happens, OR takes 3 years to happen.


----------



## Richardsa4 (May 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Anybody else upset that there's an awesome new intake manifold being brought to the market?


Goin getchasum!!!! Sign me up cash in hand for the pre order! 034 brings some awesome parts to the table and I don't doubt one bit this will be another!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

a friend of mine picked up the new skunk 2 manifold over a month ago for his new built/sleeved LSv we were going to put it on this past sunday but skunk 2 for got to include the water jacket fittings so it was a no go .. the manifold itself look really well made even if it is made in asia ...lol ... 

and as for power im sure it wont have a issue slinging out some mental power on his set up .. built lsv,benson sleeves ,supertech,valve springs ti retainers and stainless valves type R cams ,3076 .63 ar .. im sure were are going to break into the 500 wheel range at 20ish psi and still rev to 9k ..

we are planning on tuning it with the old skunk 2 manifold then swap it out in favor of the new mani to see what the difference is :thumbup: by the way his old set up with a bs turbonetics t3/t4 was making 280 wheel at 4 psi so im interested to see how the car feels at real boost


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Anybody else upset that there's an awesome new intake manifold being brought to the market?


 No No No, not me Ha Ha, great news 034Motorsport


Regards Lenny

ps Hope you can give me a very good postage price


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

What's the size of the plenum, judging from the pics it looks a little under 2L...?


----------



## gli_pj (Apr 8, 2009)

Perfect timing for me.... I just started looking for a new manifold this week. What knd of power where you guys seeing on BT applications? I'm stuck at 345whp on my 50 trim so hopefully it will put me at a happier # ....I got my money in hand and waiting.


----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

hopefully i can get in on this group buy:thumbup: after reading through pages of arguments on the different companies i hope i have concluded right that this will suit my set up, hopefully by the end of april ill have one en route eh??


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Cheers, but I think the SEM is suited for more power than my Frakenturbo F21 has to offer. Thinking the 034 would be of more benefit, with large port head and R32 style throttle body. Plus the fact that the mani can be changed around may suit my intercooler choices for the future. 

Regards Lenny


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Cheers, but I think the SEM is suited for more power than my Frakenturbo F21 has to offer. Thinking the 034 would be of more benefit, with large port head and R32 style throttle body. Plus the fact that the mani can be changed around may suit my intercooler choices for the future.
> 
> Regards Lenny


 Cheers mate... It is nice to be able to flip the manifold. The IE manifold is more suited for bigger builds but the sem shines on all set-ups!!


----------



## Nateness (Jun 25, 2010)

Richardsa4 said:


> Its been well over a month...


 There is definitely a lot of anticipation for this manifold, especially on the A4 side. I was hoping that the longitudinal version of the 034 manifold would be ready in time for my next dyno tuning session @ 034 early next month.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> No updates?


Fittings are being manufactured. The ETA is this century, this decade, this year, within 180 days even.

There will be no pre-order or pre-sale, since people can't even handle waiting for a product that they haven't even paid for... :facepalm:

Once the manifolds are ready to ship, we will offer them for sale at full retail pricing.

From the way this thread is going, I can only imagine how a pre-order special would have gone if people had to wait any longer once they paid! :laugh:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If we wanted to sell a ****ty, low quality manifold that didn't perform, we could have done just that.
> 
> We've spent hundreds of hours just testing prototypes, and thousands and thousands of dollars just prototyping.
> 
> ...


My aspect on it is, when the announcement was made there was going to be special pricing / group buy deals. Now that the wait has been made longer instead of having a introductory sale price you've given us no reason to choose the 034 part over IE or SEM (especially since the PS model is available now). 

*If you're not priced better, and you're late to the game, then what does the 034 offer that the SEM and IE manifolds don't? 

Why should I buy the 034 and not the others? * 

I'm in the market for a manifold, and I actually was thinking of going with the 034 part when it was announced. Too bad the SEM manifold has Passenger side available now, there's no reason to even think about buying an 034 manifold anymore. That's just the reality of the situation, unless you think you can outperform the SEM unit...


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Must be coming soon since the manifold is no longer listed on Grams performance website.

I'm guessing that 034 signed the contract finally, and is engraving their logo on all the stock as we type opcorn:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Hope thats correct, and i can finally get this thing back togeather.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Hope thats correct, and i can finally get this thing back togeather.



Like wise, I have been holding off on a complete top end rebuild, waiting for the 034 mani

Regards Lenny


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If we wanted to sell a ****ty, low quality manifold that didn't perform, we could have done just that.
> 
> We've spent hundreds of hours just testing prototypes, and thousands and thousands of dollars just prototyping.
> 
> ...


I think that's where it slipped away momentarily from the company. If you are announcing a product it should be when about to come out... at least 6 month, not when prototyping since that can take forever. People are gonna hate no matter what...u see how some people love or hate sem and love or hate ie. 034 is not gonna be immune, especially after all this. The company should hold its ground and keep up its promise. Just because some haters come n go as well as some potential buyers are frustrated the way this has gone is not a valid reason for the company to be stubborn n pull all promises out of the equation. In the end, that leads to all these conspiracy theories....even myself thought rite away the company had never intended to give a special pricing in the first place.


----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If we wanted to sell a ****ty, low quality manifold that didn't perform, we could have done just that.
> 
> We've spent hundreds of hours just testing prototypes, and thousands and thousands of dollars just prototyping.
> 
> ...


well i was really hoping it wouldnt take that long because unfortunately i DO need something by waterfest... sorry 034 i was rather excited for this but oh well:wave:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Nobody here is "being a hater"

It's called shît or get off the pot:thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Nobody here is "being a hater"
> 
> It's called shît or get off the pot:thumbup:


Haha


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> Nobody here is "being a hater"
> 
> It's called shît or get off the pot:thumbup:


Ding! Ding! Ding! :laugh:

*034*- "People are demanding the part we said we were making, what do we do???" 

*People*- "It's been a year and you're saying a minimum of 180 days for production? I guess I'll take my business elsewhere."

*034*- "The people are being mean and bullying us  *tear*" 

034, must be a bunch of kids from the late 80's early 90's... they can't handle criticism. Reminds me of someone on here, can't quite think of his name though....(scratches head):laugh:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe it's because I'm of the previous generation, but the term "hater" just annoys the crap out of me.

It conjures up images of 80lb weenie boys, in girls jeans, wearing flat bill hats; crying because mommy, and daddy won't buy them air ride for their emkay veee


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> Maybe it's because I'm of the previous generation, but the term "hater" just annoys the crap out of me.
> 
> It conjures up images of 80lb weenie boys, in girls jeans, wearing flat bill hats; crying because mommy, and daddy won't buy them air ride for their emkay veee


hmm.... sounds like it. I'm with ya' 
This is how I picture the person on the other end of 99% of these threads:sly:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> hmm.... sounds like it. I'm with ya'
> This is how I picture the person on the other end of 99% of these threads:sly:


You and me both. I'm afraid that our generation is the last generation of men who pee standing up.:sly:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> You and me both. I'm afraid that our generation is the last generation of men who pee standing up.:sly:


You pee standing up? I just tell my chick to open the window and I hose out the window from the couch


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> You pee standing up? I just tell my chick to open the window and I hose out the window from the couch


Why do I believe this? :laugh:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> hmm.... sounds like it. I'm with ya'
> This is how I picture the person on the other end of 99% of these threads:sly:


My Internet persona takes offense!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> My Internet persona takes offense!


Do you leave the stickers on your flat bill hat, bro?


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> *034*- "People are demanding the part we said we were making, what do we do???"
> 
> *People*- "It's been a year and you're saying a minimum of 180 days for production? I guess I'll take my business elsewhere."
> 
> *034*- "The people are being mean and bullying us  *tear*"


Not to mention any updates or real evidence of prototyping and "R&D" as other companies have produced. Any 3D printed prototypes? Cutaway shots?

Not trying to bully 034, but they are mad at the community which fuels their business because they aren't keeping up to their own deadlines? Doesnt make them look good and certainly makes me think twice about giving em my hard earned $$. I understand things happen with production, but to punish us for it...?:screwy:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Not to mention any updates or real evidence of prototyping and "R&D" as other companies have produced. Any 3D printed prototypes? Cutaway shots?
> 
> Not trying to bully 034, but they are mad at the community which fuels their business because they aren't keeping up to their own deadlines? Doesnt make them look good and certainly makes me think twice about giving em my hard earned $$. I understand things happen with production, but to punish us for it...?:screwy:


I'd be happy to post pictures of printed prototypes. The first ones were made almost 2 years ago. I still have a couple sitting by my desk.

By the time this thread was posted, we already had cast pre-production samples to test and work with, (see page 1) so I figured posting those pictures would be a bit more interesting than just printed parts. We could print manifolds in-house all day. Showing cast parts means that we're actually invested in making the product.

Nobody is "mad" at the community. I merely said there would be no VWvortex pre-order, for reasons that are made obvious in this thread.

Plenty of people outside of the interwebz will be happy to pay full price for a manifold that will still come in hundreds of dollars below the competition.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Thread cleaned up.

If you wanna throw around some boo-hoo chatter feel free to do it here. If that thread gets ridiculous I won't hesitate to black hole it.


----------



## 7thcavalier (Feb 10, 2013)

*Typical...*

My first post, and I've avoided posting on this forum (and others) for many years now, due mostly to the overwhelming lack of maturity and constant vitriol that litters these threads, often making it difficult to glean any useful information out of the mountains of sh-t talking. 

Having said that, I understand how difficult it is to bring a product to market, especially one such as this, which requires far more work than I think most people realize. Pushing back a product's release date, particularly one such as this, is almost certainly done to ensure we get an outstanding, well-designed and thoroughly tested product rather than shipping something inferior to keep a few prospective buyers from going elsewhere. However, it does make it difficult to make plans regarding your build when you think something will be ready by one time, and then it isn't. A small price to pay if indeed your manifold turns out to be as nice as it presently appears AND hundreds of dollars cheaper than the overpriced competition, and is available in a timely manner. 

I do hope though that those of us more mature users of this forum (both those who post and those who read only) haven't lost a chance at saving a few of our hard earned dollars due to the actions of a few idiots. 

Either way, kudos to 034 for putting for the the effort in creating this manifold for an older platform, and for giving it the design we can all benefit from, and the price we all should have had from the beginning. 

Let the sh-t talking on my post commence...:wave:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

I was wondering if there are any dyno sheets of this intake on BT cars, i just filled through this thread and only noticed the ones on stock turbo. 

i do like the tq your manifolds producing in the lower rpm compared to IEs but i need to i want to know if it will perform best in my setup. 

main power from 4400-8500rpm.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

7thcavalier said:


> My first post, and I've avoided posting on this forum (and others) for many years now, due mostly to the overwhelming lack of maturity and constant vitriol that litters these threads, often making it difficult to glean any useful information out of the mountains of sh-t talking.
> 
> Having said that, I understand how difficult it is to bring a product to market, especially one such as this, which requires far more work than I think most people realize. Pushing back a product's release date, particularly one such as this, is almost certainly done to ensure we get an outstanding, well-designed and thoroughly tested product rather than shipping something inferior to keep a few prospective buyers from going elsewhere. However, it does make it difficult to make plans regarding your build when you think something will be ready by one time, and then it isn't. A small price to pay if indeed your manifold turns out to be as nice as it presently appears AND hundreds of dollars cheaper than the overpriced competition, and is available in a timely manner.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying, and i can respect the amount of work needed to bring such a product to market...

However, making dates up and silently blowing past them, then replying with childish remarks is what made this thread go down hill fast.

I'm sure i'm not the only one that has moved on and purchased a different manifold because of this.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> I was wondering if there are any dyno sheets of this intake on BT cars, i just filled through this thread and only noticed the ones on stock turbo.
> 
> i do like the tq your manifolds producing in the lower rpm compared to IEs but i need to i want to know if it will perform best in my setup.
> 
> main power from 4400-8500rpm.



Get the SEM manifold they are from Canada too :thumbup:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

18T_BT said:


> Get the SEM manifold they are from Canada too :thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thats what i did.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

i really wanna see this manifold compared to a different turbo, 034 do a test, saw whats been done to the motor/setup and post it.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Teaser*

So where is this manifold?
We all know about teasers - after a while, when it's just teasing and no putting out; we just look somewhere else....


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

once again..034 unit is going to be a nice little low HP high torque, small turbo awesome but of course work son BT cars, manifold.

SEM is the all around but obviously best on BT cars

and IE is more of a high output, WOT BT car powerhouse mani, though so far i gotta say, as much as i've been called an IE nut swinger...the SEM has done better ont he same car same dyno, same tune, same day. 


anyway. this has been an empty promise. if a couple of brothers with little money but plenty of tech and real world experience can design and make then sell a high quality, well performing, incredibly useable manifold...why can't a supposed world reknown race and street parts company do the same? ****, it's not like SEM is a huge company either.


deadhorse situation here...but an SEM or an IE and move on lol:beer:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Don® said:


> What's the size of the plenum, judging from the pics it looks a little under 2L...?


Sorry if I missed it but what was the answer to this…?


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

All_Euro said:


> Sorry if I missed it but what was the answer to this…?


I'm still asking...opcorn:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

All_Euro said:


> Sorry if I missed it but what was the answer to this…?


You didnt, there is no answer.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it's very small. so here is the break down as i see having held two of three in my hands and seen them on a few cars and installed them as well.


smallest in all categories - 034

middle ground with best runner length and plenum size - SEM

largest, short runner length, lots of CFM availability - IE


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don® said:


> I'm still asking...opcorn:


Sorry, I missed your post while scrolling through the clutter. The plenum is 1.85L.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Still waiting, still waiting, still waiting ????????

Regards Lenny


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Still waiting, still waiting, still waiting ????????
> 
> Regards Lenny


Why?
Buy SEM or IE , done /


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, I missed your post while scrolling through the clutter. The plenum is 1.85L.


Thanks bud :thumbup:


----------



## Nateness (Jun 25, 2010)

How is the progress coming along? Any updates?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Thread started 19th of June 2012, its now 15th August 2013 ????????????? 

Regards Lenny


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yet another reason to buy IEs manifold. And another reason that I wont ever buy from 034.


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow.. i can't believe i read through all of that to find out we are still waiting..:sly:

Any updates at least?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

> Yet another reason to buy SEM manifold.



:laugh:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Released!*

Available now for the Introductory Special price of *$499.99* here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Transverse-1.8T-High-Flow-Intake-Manifold-***


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Anybody else upset that there's an awesome new intake manifold being brought to the market?


That's some good public relations


----------

